# is there a difference?



## mactight (Nov 16, 2007)

I got two different extra lights for my 400 hps.I dont know if there are different spectrums in the hps bulbs,or is the spectrum pretty much standard?I got one that is made by Philips,it is called Ceramalux with Alto lamp tech. The other one is just a hps bulb.No company name on it.The ONLY two things thats on the lable is 400 watt HPS and assembled in China.On the bulb it says LU 400.Is either one of these ones good?Both of them? or none of them?Thanks everyone for stopping in and looking at this thread.:aok:


----------



## timdog4 (Nov 17, 2007)

The philips should be fine just make sure it is made for ballast that powers it.  It should say ansi s51 on the box and as long as your ballast is s51 your good.  That bulb is 50000 initial lumens and 2100k color temp which is good for flowering, but also is ok for entire grow. The other bulb should be ok but just make sure the ansi numbers match on bulb to ballast.  It is my understanding that hps bulbs can be run in any position so that shouldnt be an issue.  I think lu400 is a pretty standard bulb which should be ok. Any pros wanna chime in.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 17, 2007)

LU, if i'm not mistaken, means lamp universal. Meaning you can run the bulb in any position...vertical, horizontal, etc.


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 17, 2007)

They are both generally the same. Both are standard universal lamps with roughly the same lumen output. The only way that HPS bulbs would differ significantly is if you compared your bulbs to a specific HPS growing bulb. But your 2 bulbs are just about the same and will work equally as well. And yeah bomb LU means lamp universal


----------



## HGB (Nov 17, 2007)

mactight said:
			
		

> Is either one of these ones good?Both of them? or none of them?



hey mactight,

both bulbs are most likely the same and both will work ok...

pretty much all HPS are the same until you get into the eye hortilux bulbs which have more blue in them....

I'm use'n 4 different hps bulbs now in my grow

1x1000 philips
1x1000 eye hortilux
1x250 philips
1x250 no name on it

my self i would use the name brand and save the black label one for a backup bulb:hubba: as the black label one's tend to not last as long IMHO but work good for a cheap spare if need be

grow on


----------



## mactight (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to thank each one of you for the time you took to answer my questions.Wish I could smoke you all up.


----------

